
Slack’s $2.8B Dollar Secret Sauce - js7745
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/slack-s-2-8-billion-dollar-secret-sauce-5c5ec7117908
======
chrissnell
For me, Slack's success was not just about the design, but also the
performance. Slack showed up right about the time HipChat started having major
outages. I was running an ops team and we were often unable to communicate
because of broken HipChat. Slack showed up and it was lightning-quick and much
more reliable. I pushed hard for my employer to adopt it company-wide and they
did.

Things have changed a bit and Slack has definitely had some growing pains but
I still love it. I took a new job at a company that uses HC for compliance
reasons and I sorely miss Slack and dread the HC outages which still happen.

